# Tutorials für Fortgeschrittene 3D-Anwedungen



## Highchiller (28. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte euch mal was fragen, da ich es erstaunlich schwierig finde sowas zu finden. 

Kennt hier jemand gute Fachliteratur oder Links für gehobenere Grafikprogrammierung mit Java? Ich meine jetzt nicht die unzähligen Anfänger Tutorials in denen es Abschnitte mit "Grundlagen der Vektormathematik" oder son Schrott gibt. Sondern Artikel und/oder Bücher, Tutorials, Videos in denen es um höhere Anforderungen geht. 
Shader-Programmierung, wieso unterschiedliche Kombinationen, unterschiedliche Resulutate liefern. Selber shader zu programmieren. Wie, warum und was es nützt.
Oder auch performance tutorials. Wann ist es sinnvoll auf die GPU zu wechseln und wieso, und auch wie!

Freuen würde ich mich auch wenn ihr eventuell bücher findet die sich mit Java-Spieleprogrammierung auseinander setzen die nicht bei 0 Anfangen. Das können auch gerne Bücher sein die sich allgemein und distanziert mit spieleprogrammierung auseinander setzen, nicht spezifisch für java.
Was muss man beachten, welche Designprozesse sind wichtig, welche Struktur wäre für Meilensteine zu empfehlen. All sone allgemeinen Sachen.

Und/Oder auch Bücher die sich mit Java 3D-Spiele beschäftigen ohne ausschließlich auf Java3D einzugehen, dabei OpenCL, OpenAL aber gleich ganz weglassen und wieder anfangen mit... "also, was ist eigentlich ein Szenengraph." -.-

Wie ihr seht ^^ ich bin wissbegierig :rtfm: bitte immer her mit all euren empfehlungen.

Ach und es versteht sich ja von selbst dass es in dieser schnelllebiegen Zeit auch von interesse ist ob die Bücher von Java4 oder Java8 reden  kurzum, je aktueller desto besser natürlich.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Highchiller


----------



## Highchiller (31. Mrz 2014)

Ach kommt schon gar nichts?


----------



## Gucky (31. Mrz 2014)

Gib doch mal 3D Programmierung bei Wikipedia ein und guck da unter der Literatur Sparte. Oder Raytracing.

Das Killer Game Programming Tutorial soll auch sehr gut sein. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es für gehobenenere Programmierung oder für Anfänger ist.


----------

